# verizon jb leak....its here!



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just saw the thread on xda. Looks as the devs are downloading. Rumor is we could have a ota within a month.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1967107

Lets the games begin!


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

Bad upload... don't waste your time until there is a new link posted AFTER 12:30 AM EST


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Also remind people to not flash this until the devs do their magic and root it, what not.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

I just can't wait till beanstown get his hands on this and a TW ROM.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

wingchun108tek said:


> I just can't wait till beanstown get his hands on this and a TW ROM.


Same here man.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll def. leave AOSP for a JB TW ROM!!!


----------



## kjennings15 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'll def. leave AOSP for a JB TW ROM!!!


heard dat


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'll def. leave AOSP for a JB TW ROM!!!


Me too since i cant get any of them to work lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Reading the later pages in that thread beans and scott are both thinking it's fake.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Reading the later pages in that thread beans and scott are both thinking it's fake.


Figures, hope not as im already ticked verizon is taking soo long. By the time they release it on be on the note2.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Figures, hope not as im already ticked verizon is taking soo long. By the time they release it on be on the note2.


Yeah I hear ya there. I'd say this is what sucks about non-nexus but the VzW GNex was not much better lol.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Reading the later pages in that thread beans and scott are both thinking it's fake.


Well worst case we have to wait another month, but it's definitely coming! TW is seriously the best and most stable thing to run on the VZW GS3, IMO. From there devs can just cherry pick and add stuff from AOKP/ASOP to enhance it. for me TW JB ROM + NOVA launcher = perfection.

The most annoying things about AOKP/AOSP ROMs for me is the freaking speaker phone echo. It totally kills me.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

it's not fake as incubus is making jellywiz rsl11 with the verizon leak.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> it's not fake as incubus is making jellywiz rsl11 with the verizon leak.


Yep, can't wait for Beans to get his Godly Hands on this

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1853337

it's up, have fun!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1853337
> 
> it's up, have fun!


Holy hell thank god going to download for sure!!!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to give it a try, but I just don't know if I can bring myself to live with TW.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I'm going to give it a try, but I just don't know if I can bring myself to live with TW.


the newer touchwiz isn't all that bad and it's pretty fast. you could also just use another launcher.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

That one is just stock, Incubus said he would theme it as time goes on, so it has all the bloat

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> the newer touchwiz isn't all that bad and it's pretty fast. you could also just use another launcher.


That's what I've been doing on TW. Nova launcher FTW!

Edit: I'm curious to see if they gave us a WiFi toggle, removed that annoying ongoing notification or the brightness slider. I'm sure they answer is no to all of that though lol.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's what I've been doing on TW. Nova launcher FTW!
> 
> Edit: I'm curious to see if they gave us a WiFi toggle, removed that annoying ongoing notification or the brightness slider. I'm sure they answer is no to all of that though lol.


i use apex and ive gone as far as totally removing the tw laucher from system/app if you know what your doing.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

running great here and my wifi is working, so weird aosp is being a pain for me. good job incubus.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

How is Google Now working?

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Flashing as we speak, gonna hate having to clean up this rom myself. Hopefully Scott (of CleanROM) will get this taken care of for me soon.

(So, fucking, lazy.)


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's what I've been doing on TW. Nova launcher FTW!
> 
> Edit: I'm curious to see if they gave us a WiFi toggle, removed that annoying ongoing notification or the brightness slider. I'm sure they answer is no to all of that though lol.


Been doing the same here as well with Apex. I hope they did/do remove that annoying wifi notification as well.


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

How does this JellyWiz VZW leak affect, if any, what devs do with their AOSP roms?


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Does this mean they can fix signal and other problems on aosp ROMs now? Or are we going to be in the same position since were moving to 4.2 soon ?

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Why does the keyboard not auto-correct?! It's driving me insane!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Why does the keyboard not auto-correct?! It's driving me insane!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Just use the leaked 4.2 keyboard or any other from the play store.

Can anyone say if we have a wifi toggle and if the ongoing wifi notification is still there?


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I gave it a shot, but it just confirmed what I already knew. I can't stand TW, even with Nova installed. Now just remember, these are my opinions, so don't get your panties in a bunch if I say something you don't agree with. The dialer sucks, not being able to swipe to get over to contacts, favorites, etc, is just dumb. The small caller ID sucks. The stock TW messaging doesn't hold a candle to AOSP stock messaging. I gave it a try, but I just can't put up with it. Back to Baked BlackBean I go. To each, his/her own.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Just use the leaked 4.2 keyboard or any other from the play store.
> 
> Can anyone say if we have a wifi toggle and if the ongoing wifi notification is still there?


Meh I guess the 4.2 will do, I personally liked the TW keyboard previously.

Also, no wifi toggle, wifi notification is present, as well as the goddamn E911 GPS icon, so ridiculous.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Well, I gave it a shot, but it just confirmed what I already knew. I can't stand TW, even with Nova installed. Now just remember, these are my opinions, so don't get your panties in a bunch if I say something you don't agree with. The dialer sucks, not being able to swipe to get over to contacts, favorites, etc, is just dumb. The small caller ID sucks. The stock TW messaging doesn't hold a candle to AOSP stock messaging. I gave it a try, but I just can't put up with it. Back to Baked BlackBean I go. To each, his/her own.


Dang really? The AOSP messaging app annoys me other than the contact pics. But yes to each his own I actually like TW lol.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Running like a champ for me, I just wish the status bar wasn't so cluttered haha

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah runs great here too. Love what they did with JB.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Until its aosp themed im just using the new radios. Hopefully beans makes a rom for us. I hate the color scheme sammy chose.


----------



## billrouth (May 29, 2012)

I've noticed their is also a flashable rpm zip. Does anyone know what its for?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Until its aosp themed im just using the new radios. Hopefully beans makes a rom for us. I hate the color scheme sammy chose.


how's the radio working for you? I've seen mixed reviews in the thread, but then there are lots of factors that can affect data connection.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

I just hope this takes care of all or most of the lingering problems that people are having with VWZ GS3 ASOP/AOKP ROM's ::cough:: speaker phone echo ::cough::


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah runs great here too. Love what they did with JB.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


I know you've been a Beans Rom user. How is it compared to that? I've been waiting for him or another to release a debloat and slightly themed Rom. But, if it's a cool upgrade, I'd consider trying it out now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I like it a lot. I actually am not a fan of the AOSP icons in bean's ROM as strangely I actually like the TW icons!  It runs great and the extra features Samsung added in for JB are quite nice. We got a brightness slider which is cool but still no WiFi toggle and that annoying ongoing WiFi on/off notification is still present. Overall worth the switch IMO.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I like it a lot. I actually am not a fan of the AOSP icons in bean's ROM as strangely I actually like the TW icons!  It runs great and the extra features Samsung added in for JB are quite nice. We got a brightness slider which is cool but still no WiFi toggle and that annoying ongoing WiFi on/off notification is still present. Overall worth the switch IMO.


Install CleanROM 3.1 ULE. Pre-debloated and toggle modification (including wifi). The E911 icon was removed, unfortunately the wifi notification wasn't.. no idea why. (Would prefer an option to turn the brightness slider off as well, but beggers can't be choosers I guess..)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Install CleanROM 3.1 ULE. Pre-debloated and toggle modification (including wifi). The E911 icon was removed, unfortunately the wifi notification wasn't.. no idea why. (Would prefer an option to turn the brightness slider off as well, but beggers can't be choosers I guess..)


What exactly does ULE remove? Sounds like a solid ROM but I don't want to lose stuff like smart rotation and motion stuff.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> What exactly does ULE remove? Sounds like a solid ROM but I don't want to lose stuff like smart rotation and motion stuff.


Wondering that too. Is it just removing VZW apps or TouchWiz stuff?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Wondering that too. Is it just removing VZW apps or TouchWiz stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Look at the screenshot he posted of the app drawer, that's basically everything. Rotation/motion stuff stays. It's worth a backup and flash imo.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> What exactly does ULE remove? Sounds like a solid ROM but I don't want to lose stuff like smart rotation and motion stuff.


Wasn't on stock long enough to notice, but I LOVE how if I have someone's contact info up, I can call just by bringing the phone close to my face.

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Wasn't on stock long enough to notice, but I LOVE how if I have someone's contact info up, I can call just by bringing the phone close to my face.
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy S III *


Part of stock motion settings.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Until its aosp themed im just using the new radios. Hopefully beans makes a rom for us. I hate the color scheme sammy chose.


I agree, as much as TW has improved functionally, they really need to hire someone different to work on the asthetics. Barf.


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I agree, as much as TW has improved functionally, they really need to hire someone different to work on the asthetics. Barf.


Imagine if they just incorporated the TW features right into vanilla android? It would save them a lot of extra work and you'd still have that nice unified vanilla look. Fuck who am I kidding that would make too much sense to do. Throw some barf blue on everything instead.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

ImaComputa said:


> Imagine if they just incorporated the TW features right into vanilla android? It would save them a lot of extra work and you'd still have that nice unified vanilla look. Fuck who am I kidding that would make too much sense to do. Throw some barf blue on everything instead.


You should talk to a doctor if your barf is blue.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> You should talk to a doctor if your barf is blue.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


That just means it was a hard night with maybe some vodka and blue energy drink ha.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ImaComputa said:


> That just means it was a hard night with maybe some vodka and blue energy drink ha.


Only if you've had some blue drank


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

This does it too... speaking from personal experience with this and lots of other much harder stuff mixed in...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I flashed JellyWiz RLS 12 last night and it seems to run well. The Note II camera and gallery are great!


----------

